# Questions about Fenix and 4 sevens



## nickortizzle1035 (Feb 25, 2011)

Ive always been a diehard Surefire and Streamlight guy. Now Im looking to broaden my horizons. Ive heard lots of Good things about Fenix and 4sevens lights. Does anyone know where they are made? Also what are some other good brands of handhelds with decent throw for a reasonable price? I like to see made in USA on my lights.


----------



## RBWNY (Mar 10, 2011)

I don't pretend to have some of the expertice that is demonstrated by the experts of CPF, but I've been playing around with these lights for several years now so I know what I've come to admire.

I'm not sure how many "made in the usa" lights you might come across. Most of today's respected brands appear (correct me if I'm wrong) to be made across various ponds. None of the lights I have identify their country of origin... except of course what indication the box may give you.

I think the 4Sevens lights are among the best. They have traditionally lower lumens than most Fenix models and generally have cleaner beams. 

Right now, as far as price and throw, the Shiningbeam S-mini will give you an amazing bang for your buck :thumbsup:. It has no pocket clip, but can still tuck inside the average pocket without being too much of a hindrance. 

I also adore my Zebralight SC51. For size and brightness (with only 1 AA) it's in a class by itself. Then you have the Klarus brand as well. The NT10, running on a single CR123 is extremely compact and throws a great beam at about 230 lumens. 

Look around... there's lots of great product out there right now :wave:.


----------



## KiwiMark (Mar 11, 2011)

I think that the Fenix lights are made in the same country as the iPhone & iPod. The 4Sevens lights might also be made in that same country.


----------



## carrot (Mar 11, 2011)

Not all Streamlight are made in the USA.

4sevens are designed in the USA.

Peak, HDS and Arc are made in the USA.


----------



## wacbzz (Mar 11, 2011)

Regardless of where they are built, I think that for the most part, people that have purchased a light from the 4Sevens stable have been more than satisfied...myself included.


----------



## srfreddy (Mar 11, 2011)

Zebralights are good also.


----------



## Toohotruk (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm a big fan of 4Sevens lights...I like Fenix too, but given the choice, I'd snag a 7777 light every time.

As for US made lights...there are very few. Surefire, Maglite, Streamlight, Peak, and HDS and Pelican (I think), are the only ones I can think of at the moment.


----------



## campingnut (Mar 11, 2011)

I just purchased my first 7777's light, a Quark AA, last week and I love it! The build of the the light is great. I had a question about the light very shortly after it arrived so I called 7777's and the customer service was excellent. I also like the low-low at 0.4 lumens is great for waking up in the middle of the night...

I will definately purchase another 7777's light (as soon as I can rake a pile of $$$ together - I just ordered a Nitecore D11 last night) :candle:


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 12, 2011)

With LED flashlights, it's fairly hard to find Made in USA because things like LEDs and circuit boards may be made elsewhere.

Assembled in USA is more common, and Maglite and SureFire are two that will always be assembled in USA (either due to company philosophy or government order requirements). Streamlight's rechargeables are assembled in USA, but others, such as the PT-series, may not be (it can easily be checked, their online Info Sheets mention country of origin). Pelican's lights are assembled in USA. I've heard that Inova may be assembled in USA, but my T4 wasn't.

It's not easy to find Assembled or Made in USA, so when possible, I try to stick with domestic. These products usually come with lifetime warranties, which is a real plus. A warranty of only a couple years indicates how much confidence the company has in their product (things like flashlights should be able to last a long time), and dealing internationally is just going to be an expensive headache.


----------



## funkymonkey1111 (Mar 12, 2011)

i don't know why all the dancing around--the lights you referenced are made in china.

Malkoff is another light made in the USA.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Mar 12, 2011)

Let's not put the emphasis on made in the USA. The thread is about Fenix and 4Sevens lights, and as funkymonkey1111 noted, they are made in China. If this thread becomes too off topic it will be closed.

Bill


----------



## jtblue (Mar 13, 2011)

I can't say much about 7777 lights but they get a lot of praise on the forums; however I've had a Fenix TK10 and E01 and they have all functioned as advertised without any problems whatsoever. I've also noticed that because these lights are significantly cheaper then most of their "Made In USA" counterparts, I treat them much more roughly then my Surefires and they still keep on lighting up.


----------



## Toohotruk (Mar 13, 2011)

You definitely won't go wrong with anything Malkoff.


----------

